# Am I crazy in wanting to try naturally for another baby?



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Last time I had my amh tested it was just 2. That was over a year ago. I also had elevated nk cells and dh had low sperm count. We were told not to get too hopeful Icsi would work. By some miracle it did and we now have a beautiful 11 month old  Dh and I would love another baby and have always wanted to adopt but have recently toyed with the option of trying naturally as well. My fear is that it won't happen and the whole monthly obsession will start again. Shall I just not go there? How realistic is it to fall pregnant naturally for someone with our issues? Would love to hear any positive or not so positive stories just so I can get an idea. Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Tone

We're not in exactly the same position as you as we're still on our journey for our first take home baby but I can relate to those feelings of trying/monthly obsessions etc.  After both our losses plus for many years before we went through the whole monthly waiting and even though we too knew with such a low quality sperm sample it was more or less impossible too.  There's nothing to loose by trying naturally, make sure your on folic acid/a good conception vitamin and get Dh back on the vits too.  You do see many miracle stories on here of natural pregnancies after many IVF cycles and years of trying but in all honesty I've not seen many where it has been a severe male factor issue but hopefully some people will be able to show us otherwise!

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I know Molly99 is currently just into her 2nd trimester of a surprise natural pregnancy after an early m/c and and failed FET from an ICSI cycle with serious male factor issues (poor sperm quality post vasectomy reversal). Molly's AMH is higher than yours, but she's also a couple of years older.

If you don't have a bilateral tubal blockage, you never know what might happen! The real problem is when it becomes a compulsion and you feel like you have to do on-command baby-making for multiple days at the magic window every month. For me and my DH it was kind of a relief when it became clear from our treatments that the main problem was sperm and egg never meeting up in the first place, so now we can just enjoy each other as and when we feel like it, because natural pregnancy is simply not in the cards. But if you and DH are having fun, then why the heck not? 

One thing to be aware of is that, if you are trying to adopt, your local authority may want you to be actively preventing pregnancy. I've not gone through the adoption process, but I've seen several ladies discuss this on the adoption boards.


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks ladies 
Dory, how long since you began your adoption journey? I heard the whole process is now shorter. Best of luck you get your baby soon )))
Crazy horse yes o heard about the not trying whilst going through adoption thing. I've decided well try for 6 months then if nothing happens we'll start the process  good luck to you xxxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Of course Crazy I'd forgotten about Molly xxx

Tone - we're still on the ICSI route and I'm currently pregnant from cycle 3, still early days but   

xxx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh that's brilliant dory )) good luck!!
I searched Molly and found her on the over 40s board which I then read for hours. Some of these stories are amazing!


----------

